# anyone using an ovulite/saliva lens?



## vegaenglit (Aug 4, 2005)

ive been charting for the last month+. i got a nuvaring at my 6w appointment but stopped using it after two cycles because i had breakthrough bleeding and it made sex painful and i just didnt like it.

well im on day 31 and no period. im nursing my 4mo and my almost 3yo nurses once a day. we've used condoms and withdrawl and only once did we have unprotected sex.

i also noticed it was seeing some ferning/possible fertility almost everyday but still never saw definite fertile mucus or other cervical signs of fertility.

what's your experience been?


----------



## RagazzaVerde (Jul 3, 2007)

I just got the MaybeMOM and have been using it for about 18 days. I am not so sure about it quite yet. In theory it is fantastic, but I am on off and on ferner, so I am frequently confused. I also just came off of Nuva Ring, Guess I wasn't the only one who didn't like it! I am interested to know what other peoples experiences have been with the saliva tests...


----------



## Transcender (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RagazzaVerde* 
I just got the MaybeMOM and have been using it for about 18 days. I am not so sure about it quite yet. In theory it is fantastic, but I am on off and on ferner, so I am frequently confused. I also just came off of Nuva Ring, Guess I wasn't the only one who didn't like it! I am interested to know what other peoples experiences have been with the saliva tests...

Hi! What's ferner?

It sounds perhaps that you don't like MaybeMOM? Can I ask why? Does anyone else have any experience with it, or can you suggest any others to try?


----------



## RagazzaVerde (Jul 3, 2007)

Eh, Typo! I meant "ferning" as in the patten that the saliva makes when on the lens. One day I was just spots, the next fern pattern, and then back to dots! I am not giving up on it though, I have read tons of reviews that say it is awesome, perhaps I am just not waiting long enough for it to dry? I really do like the MaybeMOM, because it is pretty easy to use, really small and discrete (LOL, although I tell everyone about it!) and the light on it makes it really easy to view. I was looking at the ones that you just held up to the light, and although you don't need batteries, I reallly like the idea of having the light there, nice in the morning to just press the button and view. They are selling for like 40 bucks online, but Walgreens had them on clearance for 20 bucks! Can't beat that!


----------



## Transcender (Jul 6, 2007)

RagazzaVerde, thanks for the info and the tip on price.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I used the Maybe Baby saliva monitor to concieve both my babes. Mind you, I was also charting and checking mucous, etc. It's one more piece of info to add, can help confirm other signs of ovulation... but not necessary, in my opinion.


----------

